# Available:Cedar Logs Cut in Half for Stairs eat



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

I have 8 or 9 red cedar logs that were debarked/stripped, and cut in half for stairs that I can not use. They would be perfect for fireplace mantles, stairs/steps or other craft/wood working use. They range cut to size from 5 foot to around 12 ft. I also have 1 full cedar log that was debarked but not cut. I'm on the North side of Houston / 7 miles North of The Woodlands. Well worth the drive
I hate to waste good wood. Make me an offer!
Michael (281) 468-4801

I also have some large oak logs with root balls that someone with a saw mill might find useful.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Sold! Please remove. And thank you.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Great meeting you Michael!


----------

